# routing external IP to internal IP on a Fortigate 300C



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

We have a FortiGate 300C firewall and I was trying to allocate an external IP to an internal IP and I was having a lot of trouble figuring out exactly how to do that. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Some DMZs allow you to put a public ip on the dmz connected device.
Otherwise you have to put the public device outside for the internal lan.

You can do this by putting a switch inbetween the firewall and internet. Connect the device you want having a public ip to the switch and do the static assignment.

You can't nat same to same which is why you were having difficulties.


----------

